# Greetings From Texas!



## TexanGeologist

Hello All!

Been lurking in the forum for a while and just wanted to say thanks for being here as a community. The fact this site exists is one of the major reasons we decided to get an Outback.

After much searching and debating, we are the proud owners of our new (to us) 2005 Outback 23RS. It's in amazing shape for its age and we love it so far but haven't had the chance to take her out yet. I'm still collecting some necessary accessories (cover, brake controller) and trouble-shooting what appears to be a faulty converter, but other than that, we are getting excited to try out our early Christmas gift to ourselves!

Hello and Merry Christmas to everyone.

-Derek


----------



## CamperAndy

Welcome and let us know if you have any questions.


----------



## H2oSprayer

Welcome to the group Derek and congratulations on the Christmas gift! The stock converters are notorious for going bad. I had an issue with the stock converter on my 2004 Outback 28BHS where it would cook the batteries. I ended up replacing it with a nice unit from Progressive MFG. In fact, when we took delivery of our new 2013 unit, one of the first things I did to it was replace the converter with one from Progressive. Be sure to review this thread for a step by step pictorial on swapping out a converter on an older unit.


----------



## TexanGeologist

H2oSprayer said:


> Welcome to the group Derek and congratulations on the Christmas gift! The stock converters are notorious for going bad. I had an issue with the stock converter on my 2004 Outback 28BHS where it would cook the batteries. I ended up replacing it with a nice unit from Progressive MFG. In fact, when we took delivery of our new 2013 unit, one of the first things I did to it was replace the converter with one from Progressive. Be sure to review this thread for a step by step pictorial on swapping out a converter on an older unit.


Thank you for the warm welcome and advice. I don't mean for this to become a help thread but just for clarification, should the converter provide 12V power when on shore power and NO battery is connected OR does a battery always need to be connected and the converter charges the battery and all 12V power comes from battery?

Also, thanks for the link to thread with install pictures!

Would this be what I need and is this a good price?
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Progressive-Dynamics-Inteli-power-RV-Converter-PD9260-/381065502481?pt=Motors_RV_Trailer_Camper_Parts_Accessories&hash=item58b9461f11&vxp=mtr

Thanks again!


----------



## Texas Friends

Derek,

Welcome fellow Texan! and welcome to Outbackers!

Holler if you ever have any ?'s. They can usually get answered here pretty fast.

Happy Camping 
Bryan


----------

